# need help, from sweden



## grewen (Jun 20, 2006)

hi!

i´m in sweden. i have a nissan maxima 3.0 V6 1993. the problem is that the automatic transmission dont work anymore . i want to change it but in sweden there is not possible to find a new used gearbox. someone that has a good idee? please let me know!

[email protected]

regards fredrik


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

That is a tough one. I know there are companies that sell used and remaufactured transmissions on ebay but I am not sure about shipping to Sweden. Don't they have transmission rebuild shops there?

I would try doing a web search for 

"1993 Nissan Maxima automatic transmission in Sweden"

And see what your search engine turns up.


----------



## grewen (Jun 20, 2006)

hi

i´ve test that but without succeed  probably i have to buy a new car with working transmission and bad engine or something else...


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I see what you mean. I tried it as well and found very little. But that doesn't mean you have to give up. Try new searches, change the parameters. I have found that by changing even one word, or even re-arranging the words, I can get different results from my search engine. I even try different search engines, like google.com or ask.com. 

I did find www.nissan.se

They are the nissan site in sweden. Maybe they have a list of repair shops? 

Don't give up too easily. I will try more searches as well and see what I can find.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you are screwed.
I shipped a rebuild kit there once, cost the guy about $500 by the time he got it.
then he had to have someone rebuild the trans with that kit.


----------

